# Blocked sites in Outlook 2003 "blocked::"



## Compstar (Jan 18, 2008)

I am having a problem with links in outlook 2003. When I drag the cursor over the link it says blocked::http://www.anywebsite.com

I click on the link and it takes me to my homepage rather than the actual link's page. 

I checked my internet explorer and outlooks restricted websites list and it was not on there. I also added the domain as a trusted site. This just happened recently and I did nothing I can remember to change it. 


Thanks


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Hello and Welcome to TSF

You have to mark the message as not being a phishing message or junk mail.
Outlook automatically disables links in those.

Look this over
http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/outlook/HA011841931033.aspx


----------



## Compstar (Jan 18, 2008)

Tools, Options, Security, Security zones, changed the zone to Internet zone rather than restricted. I also lowered all the security from medium-high to medium on each. 


Before I did this, I installed Firefox and it worked fine, which is another solution. But wanted to get to the bottom of this, hope this helps anyone else out there.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Thank you for sharing that with us


----------

